
Reduce GPS data error on Android with Kalman filter and accelerometer - zaytuna
https://blog.maddevs.io/reduce-gps-data-error-on-android-with-kalman-filter-and-accelerometer-43594faed19c
======
zaytuna
Increase position accuracy and GPS distance calculation for the driver's app
on Android devices with Kalman filter and accelerometer.

